# Einsatzgebiet Zweihandruten



## mickeyfinn (22. August 2006)

Moin Leute,

habe bis jetzt nur mit der Einhandrute gefischt und Zweihandruten eigentlich nur als "Flußruten" eingestuft.|rolleyes 

Vor einer Woche sah ich dann den Film "The perfect cast" in dem die Zweihandrute zu 80% zum Einsatz kam und fand's dufte. Allerdings auch nur am fließendem Gewässer.

Beim Fachhändler in HH bekam ich die Auskunft, daß es durchaus Zeitgenossen gibt, die den Meerforellen in der Ostsee mit der Zweihandrute nachstellen. Sie tun dies, weil es unkomplizierter sein soll. Viel mehr konnte mir die freundliche Dame jedoch nicht sagen und ich hab' an der Ostsee noch niemanden mit 'ner Zweihandrute angeln sehen.

Kann mir jemand sagen ob es Vorteile mit der Zweihandrute am Stillwasser gibt? 

Wirft man mit der Zweihanrute bei gleicher Schnurklasse weiter?

Für Infos im Voraus vielen Dank#h 

Grüße Mickeyfinn


----------



## salmohunter (22. August 2006)

*AW: Einsatzgebiet Zweihandruten*

Hallo Mickeyfinn,
der Vorteil der Zweihandruten liegt tatsächlich in weiteren Würfen ,wobei man dann aber schon auf eine 15 Fuss Rute zurückgreifen muss um gegenüber einer 12er oder 13 Fuss Rute zu Punkten. Eigentlich sind Zweihandruten klassische Lachsruten ( meißt in Schnurklassen ab #10 ) die eben auf Grund des beidhändigen Griffstückes und der Länge besser geeignet sind einen schweren Fisch zu ermüden. In den USA werden die Ruten auch zum Flatwaterfishing eingesetzt.

Aber ich könnte mir schon vorstellen das man mit einer #9 in 12 oer 13 Ft. auch ganz gut auf Meerforelle gehen kann. Höhere Schnurklassen würde ich nicht nehmen da unsere Mefos selten schwerer als 3-5 Kilos sind.Da wird der Drill mit hohen Schnurklassen langweilig.Selbst in reißenden Flüssen in Norwegen ist eine 3 Kilo Mefo mit einer 12 Schnur einfach an Land zu befördern.
Gruß & TL Dieter


----------



## Xaver (23. August 2006)

*AW: Einsatzgebiet Zweihandruten*

Hallo,

das Thema finde ich interessant.
Ich bin am überlegen, ob es nicht Sinn macht auch am Fluß (Rhein) oder in den Altrheinen eine Klasse 8 Rute als Zweihand zu fischen. Ich tue mich mit einer Klasse 8/9 Einhand auf Dauer doch etwas schwerer als ich das mit einer Zweihand vielleicht tun würde. Habe aber keinerlei "Zweihand-Erfahrung".
Kennt Ihr da Hersteller bzw. habt Ihr hiermit Erfahrungen ? 
Ich denke mal, dass es mit dem Werfen, etc. viel angenehmer ist und auch die Länge der Rute mit 12-13Fuß sollte an großen Flüssen eher Vorteile bringen.

Für Mefos finde ich das ebenso interessant, dann am wohl auch max. Klasse 7 oder 8.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir da ja weiterhelfen ?
Beste Grüße
Xaver


----------



## fischling (23. August 2006)

*AW: Einsatzgebiet Zweihandruten*

Hallo an alle, die am "Zweihändigen Fliegenfischen" interessiert sind,

Zweihandfischen mit kurzen Ruten wird heutzutage schon überall mit zunehmender Begeisterung praktiziert.

Es bringt dort, wo Werfen  über größere Distanzen und längere Zeit wie beim Meerforellenfischen oder die Verwendung größerer Fliegenmuster wie beim Hechtfischen angesagt ist, genauso wie bei widrigem Wind und ungünstigen Standplätzen, deutliche Vorteile.

Man benutzt  für diese  Fischerei leichte Ruten in Längen  von 11 bis 13 Fuss und wirft damit WF Leinen mit Kopfgewichten von etwa 15 bis 25 Gramm, oder noch besser gleich die an die fischereiliche Situation entsprechend angepassten Schussköpfe.

Dabei geht man von dem für die Rute optimalen Wurfgwicht aus und sucht das Taper bzw. die Kopflänge der Anwendung entsprechend aus. 
Für Switch- oder Speycasts in der Regel modern getaperte Schußköpfe mit einer längeren Spitzenverjüngung und fürs Überkopfwerfen entsprechend abgeschnittene DT-Leinen oder gewichtsmäßig passende ältere Schußköpfe, die meist eine kürzere Verjüngung, d.h. das gleiche Taper wie DT-Leinen haben.

Es bringt auch überall dort Vorteile, wo längere Ruten sowieso schon angesagt sind und hat überhaupt nichts mit "Heavy Tackle" zu tun. 
Ich fische mit Ruten, die unter 200 Gramm wiegen mit Vorfachstärken von 0,15 bis 0,30 mm in allen nur möglichen Situationen auf alles was Flossen hat. Ich habe eine Menge Vorteile davon (wie z.B. Links- oder Rechtswerfen) und jede Menge Spass dabei.

Ihr solltet bei Euren Betrachtungen mal die 14 Fuss oder noch längeren Geräte ausklammern, das ist eine andere Liga, die mit der leichten oder ultraleichten Zweihandfischerei zwar Überschneidungen hat, aber nicht gleichzusetzen ist.

Gruß Fischling


----------



## Xaver (23. August 2006)

*AW: Einsatzgebiet Zweihandruten*

Hallo Fischling,

danke für Dein ausführliche Antwort. 
Ich denke ich bin auf dem richtigen Weg mit einer Zweihand. Da ich diese auf Hecht nutzen möchte und im Nov. Richtung Mefo gehen möchte.

Wie sieht es denn Deiner Meinung nach aus mit der Klasse 7 oder 8 ? Das sollte passen oder ?

Und eine andere Frage: Welche Marken sind denn hier interessant ? Es muss ja nicht gleich eine Hardy sein. 

Und eine letzte Frage: Wer gibt denn Kurse für das leichte Zweihandfischen ? Hat hier jemand gute Erfahrungen ?

DANKE EUCH SCHON EINMAL

Beste Grüße
Xaver


----------



## htp55 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Einsatzgebiet Zweihandruten*

Dem, was Fischling geschrieben hat, ist eigentlich nix hinzuzufügen.

Wenn Du eine 2-Händerin in der mittleren Preiskategorie suchst, kann ich Dir die Guideline LPXe empfehlen (ca. 350,- €).
Ich fische die 12,6 ft. in 7/8 auf Meerforelle bei windigeren Konditionen bzw. im Winter/Frühjahr; astreine Rute !!! 
Für windärmere Tage und für die leichtere Sommerfischerei auf Mefos habe ich etwas tiefer in die Tasche gegriffen und mir eine Winston BIIx in 11 ft. geleistet. Ein Traumstock, nur viel zu teuer (dafür musste die Familie im letzten Winter etwas frieren und hungern) ! Ich würde diese allerdings eher als 1,5-Händerin bezeichnen, da sie sich auch einwandfrei einhändig fischen lässt.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich bei Ebay eine Scierra HM2 in 11,8 ft. günstig ersteigert und ist auch sehr zufrieden (nur der Blank blinkt und glitzert bei Sonne wie ein Spiegel).

Alle 3 aufgeführten Ruten haben natürlich auch im Süßwasser beim Streamern ihre Tauglichkeit bewiesen.


----------



## salmohunter (24. August 2006)

*AW: Einsatzgebiet Zweihandruten*

@ Xaver...also spezielle Kurse für Zweihandruten habe ich bei uns noch nicht gesehen, bei den diversen Marken scheiden sich wie immer die Geister . Hardy ist im übrigen nicht führend bei den Zweihandruten oder überhaupt bei Fliegenruten. 
Ich achte jedes Jahr in Norwegen beim Lachsfischen darauf was so an Ruten ans Wasser kommt und das ist zu 80 % eine SAGE ( sogar bei den Schweden ) Da ich seit Jahren selbst auch SAGE fische kann ich das verstehen #6

Gruß & TL Dieter


----------



## Stefan S (28. August 2006)

*AW: Einsatzgebiet Zweihandruten*

Hallo,
mir ging das Thema Zweihandrute für die Ostsee auch schon seit geraumer Zeit durch den Kopf. Seit diesem Frühjahr kann ich nun auch von eigenen Erfahrungen berichten. 
Zunächst einmal sind die gängigen "echten" Zweihandruten, auch wenn es eine 7/8er ist, meines Erachtens viel zu schwer für die doch relativ kleinen Meerforellen. Schaut man sich die empfohlenen Schusskopfgewichte an, liegt man da auch bei den leichten Ruten schnell bei 25 Gramm und mehr. Es gibt Anbieter, die beispielsweise 4/5er oder 5/6er Zweihänder ("Trout Speys") anbieten. Das könnte vielleicht schon eher passend sein. Was man meines Erachtens braucht, ist eine Rute mit einer Schnurklasse entsprechend einer 6-8er Einhandrute … und da gibt es nicht viel.
Beim Meerforellenfischen fische ich die Fliege oft bis kurz vor die Füße, da die Fische eventuell bis ins ganz flache Wasser kommen. Ich starte den nächsten Wurf (mit der Einhandrute) somit mit ganz kurzer Schnur und verlängere mit den ersten Leerwürfen. Entgegen der Einhandwerferei ist das Verlängern der Schnur beim Wurf mit der Zweihand nicht so einfach. Nach dem Einstrippen der Fliege muss man erst seinen Schusskopf wieder vor den Spitzenring bekommen. Das ist ein grundsätzlicher Nachteil der Zweihandrute für die Meerforellenfischerei an der Küste! Zumindest sollte meine Zweihand deswegen möglichst kurz sein. 
Es mag sein, dass man mit einer langen 15' Zweihand theoretisch weiter wirft. Bei reichlich Wind, den man an der Küste ja sehr häufig hat, bin ich aber in Bezug auf Wurfweite und ganz praktisch mit einer kürzeren Zweihand wieder eher besser dran. Mir fällt es jedenfalls leichter mit der kürzeren Rute schnelle enge Schlaufen zu werfen. Ich denke somit, dass die Küsten-Allround-Zweihand eine Länge von 10' bis max. 11,5' haben sollte.
Ich habe mir eine 7/8er Switch Rod auf einen kräftigen 10' Blank gebaut. Die Rute hat einen etwa 25cm langen Obergriff und ca. 9cm langen Untergriff und lässt sich praktisch gleichwertig ein- oder zweihändig werfen. 
Grundsätzlich hat sich die Rute sehr gut bewährt. Vielleicht würde eine 11' etwas mehr Weite bringen, aber ich habe Zweifel, dass das viel ausmacht. Der Wurfweitenunterschied zwischen ein- und zweihändigem Werfen mit der Rute - ich habe es allerdings nicht nachgemessen - ist meines Erachtens nicht sehr groß. Allerdings ist die zweihändige Werferei praktisch ohne Leerwürfe sehr entspannt. 
Und das wichtigste: Zweihand macht einfach Spaß!!!
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## mario mücke (28. August 2006)

*AW: Einsatzgebiet Zweihandruten*

hallo jungs,
stefan beschreibt sehr genau die tücken der zweihandfischerei. hinzufügen möchte ich nur noch zwei punkte:
1. rute und schnur müssen noch viel besser als bei einhandruten aufeinander abgestimmt sein. d.h. der schußkopf muss vom gewicht und von der länge her genau zur rute passen.
2. zuminest ich fand das werfen mit einer zweihandrute (nach 20 jahren einhandfischerei) sehr gewöhnungs- und übungsbedürftig. die bewegungsabläufe sind deutlich komplexer und es wird sehr viel mit dem linken arm geworfen. damit kam ich in den ersten jahren überhaupt nicht klar und die vorteile der zweihandrute konnte ich somit nicht ausspielen. einen wurfkurs solltet ihr vielleicht in erwägung ziehen, der hat bei mir den knoten zum platzen gebracht und dann machten die modernen wurfkatapulte unglaublichen spass.
beste grüße mario mücke
http://www.abenteuer-angeln.de
http://www.farioev.de


----------



## torstenhtr (29. August 2006)

*AW: Einsatzgebiet Zweihandruten*

Hallo Leute,

Das Werfen mit der Zweihand ist schon was Besonderes. Ich persöhnlich war aber eher ernüchtert was die Distanzen betrifft. Die sind, wenn man ein guter Werfer ist, nur unwesentlich besser. Ich meine ich habe mit meiner 15' schon recht weit geworfen, über 45m mit einem Intermediate Schusskopf, gemessen auf der Wiese. 

Aber die Distanz kommt auch nur weil der Schusskopf recht schwer ist (über 30g) und die Rute sehr lang ist. Bei kürzeren Zweihändern sieht das wesentlich schlechter aus. Ein Kumpel ist so ein Zweihand-Freak (an der Küste), aber doll sind die Distanzen nicht gerade die er mit seiner 13ft. schafft - da werfe ich mit der Einhand im Schnitt weiter. Und ich hab den Vorteil wesentlich leichtere Schussköpfe zu werfen - 15g sind im Vergleich zu 25g wie Tag und Nacht.
Auch was den Drill betrifft .. naja, da merkt man irgendwie nicht mehr so viel von, hat mein Kumpel auch zugegeben. Was mir auch nicht so gefallen hat ist das Schnurhandling, irgendwie alles umständlicher (weil die 3. Hand fehlt).

Wo Zweihand wirklich Sinn macht sind alle Formen von Roll-/Switch-/Spey- etc. das macht Spass .. im mittleren Distanzbereich wenn man viel Kraut vor sich hat.

Skeptisch bin ich etwas bei diesen kurzen Zweihändern, ich meine ich hab eine 10.5ft. Einhand, kann diese auch Zweihand werfen, aber da finde ich Einhand zu werfen doch wesentlich effizienter.

Ganz gut passend dazu fand ich den Artikel von H.R. Hebeisen:


> *Zweihänder*
> Eine Zweihand-Fliegenrute ist nicht dabei, da sehe ich keinen neuen Trend und was die Benutzbarkeit und die Längen betrifft (nochmals) folgendes:
> 
> Einen Zweihänder nie einsetzen, wenn die eine Hand dazu benützt werden muss, um der Fliege Leben zu verleihen, also immer beim Streamern oder beim Lachsfischen in (fast) stehenden Gewässern. Wenn Sie da anderer Meinung sind, dann halten Sie doch mal einen Zweihänder mit nur einer Hand - und - was fühlen Sie? Der Zweihänder ist weder speziell für grosse Lachse noch speziell für grosse Distanzen. Allein um die Mitteldistanz, also um runde 20 Meter oder drüber, effizienter zu erreichen um der Fliege mehr "Fischzeit" zu geben. Vor allem die fischereiliche Situation ist also dafür entscheidend, ob der Ein- oder Zweihänder richtig ist; und logisch im Zwischenbereich Ihre ganz persönliche Vorliebe für die eine oder andere Variante.
> ...


 
Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## fischling (30. August 2006)

*AW: Einsatzgebiet Zweihandruten*

Hallo Thorsten und Mitleser,

  Den Gebrauch von Zweihandruten sollte man, um Konfusionen  zu vermeiden, etwas gliedern.

  Vielleicht gibt es Leute, die an der Küste mit 15' Ruten auftauchen oder mit solchem Gerät auf  Barsch oder Hecht fischen, normal ist das aber nicht und deshalb hier auch nicht wert zu kommentieren.

  Mit "schwerem Zweihandgerät", d.h. Ruten in der Regel länger als 13 Fuß, fischt man am besten dort wo es angebracht ist und die allseits bekannten Vorteile bringt. Darauf bezieht sich wohl auch HRH in dem angeführten Zitat.

  Wurfweiten und andere Parameter zu vergleichen macht aber nur Sinn wenn auch vergleichbar zu handhabendes Gerät miteinander verglichen wird. 

  Wenn ich mich entscheide, ob ich an der Küste oder zum Barsch- oder Hechtfischen die passende Einhandrute wähle, oder ob ich lieber eine leichte entsprechende Zweihand aussuche, treffe ich meine Wahl entsprechend der fischereilich gegebenen Situation.
  Dabei spielen Wurfweite, Fliegengröße und –gewicht, Einsatzort und Einsatzdauer, Wind und noch andere Parameter eine Rolle.
  Ich wähle normalerweise eine Kombination, die mir das Fischen vergnüglich macht, und entscheide mich deshalb oft für eine leichte Zweihand.

  Für diesen Fall ist das Zitat von Hebeisen aber unbrauchbar, HRH hat wohl noch nie mit einer leichten Zweihandrute gefischt und schreibt scheinbar "ahnungslos" über Dinge in denen er keinerlei Erfahrung hat. (Er hat auch mal geschrieben, dass eine Zweihandrute mindestes 14 Fuß lang sein muss, weil man keinen Doppelzug mit Zweihandgerät machen kann.)

  Natürlicherweise ziehe auch ich beim Werfen mit der Zweihandrute unten am Griff, das hat HRH bei seinen Weitwürfen zwingend auch getan. 
  Zweihändig werfe ich ermüdungsfreier als mit der Einhand  und ebenso weit oder sogar weiter.

  Und was das Handling einer leichten Zweihandrute angeht, ist HRH auch auf dem Holzweg. Beim Meerforellen-, Barsch- oder Hechtfischen strippe im immer ein. 
  Ein- oder auch, wenn es schnell gehen soll, beidhändig, bis ich den Schusskopf an den Fingern spüre. Das ermöglicht auch ein schnelles und problemloses Wiederausbringen des Schusskopfes.

  Ob "schwere" Einhandrute, Switch Rod oder "leichte" Zweihand, so unterschiedlich wie häufig postuliert sind diese Geräte gar nicht in der Handhabung.

  Die Meinung zu leichtem Zweihandgerät ist weitgehend von einer subjektiven Einstellung beeinflusst, tatsächliche Erfahrungen ergeben dann ein ganz anderes Bild, wie Stefan und Mario bestätigen.

  Mit freundlichem Gruß

  Fischling


----------



## torstenhtr (1. September 2006)

*AW: Einsatzgebiet Zweihandruten*

Hallo fischling,

Ich habe mich nicht auf 15' Ruten bezogen. Ich besitze lediglich eine solche und habe es als Beispiel erwähnt - kenne aber sehr wohl kürzere Ruten und weiss den Unterschied.
Den Artikel von Hebeisen hab ich zitiert weil es ganz klar der Meinung einiger Zweihand-Freaks widersprich. Er hat vielleicht eine etwas extreme und einseitige Meinung, er hat in vielen Details IMHO schon ganz klar Recht. Ich glaube kaum das er keine von den kürzeren Ruten geworfen oder gefischt hat, zumal er sich damit professionell beschäftigt.

Wenn man wirklich objektiv vergleicht zwischen einer 9ft. Einhand und vielleicht einer 12.6 ft. Zweihand, dürften die Unterschiede - was die Distanz betrifft, vorrausgesetzt gleiches Schusskopfgewicht - minimal sein. Du kannst mit einer Zweihand nunmal keinen Doppelzug ausführen, sowie die Rotationsgeschwindigkeit ist auch begrenzt (weil der Hebel durch zwei Hände länger ist) - als Vorteil bleibt also prinzipiell nur die größere Gesamtlänge.
Rein von der Distanz lohnt sich die Sache nicht, und was das "ermüdungsfreie" betrifft - für gleiche Distanz benötigst du auch die gleiche kinetische Energie. Ich konnte da keine großen Unterschiede bemerken - man benutzt vielleicht andere Muskelgruppen. Ich könnte mir aber schon vorstellen, wenn man kein guter Einhand-Werfer ist, dass man dann schon weiter wirft. Mein Kumpel hatte insbesondere Probleme mit stärkeren Rückenwind, der drückt voll auf die längere Rute - da war ich schon deutlich im Vorteil mit Einhand.
Persöhnlich würde ich daher schon in den meisten Fällen eine Einhand vorziehen - weil leichter, einfacher zu handhaben, besseres Drillgefühl etc. Sinnvoll für mich ist die Zweihand an Gewässern, wo man schlecht mit Einhand hinkommt und Rollwürfe etc. braucht. Mit Einstippen hatte ich keine großen Probleme mit Zweihand, nur ist das halt alles etwas umständlicher. 
Und mein Kumpel fischt halt die Zweihand, weil er das granze Jahr über Einhand wirft und er Abwechselung braucht, er hat selbst zugegeben dass die Einhand eigentlich effizienter für diese Art des Angelns ist (er nimmt die Zweihand auch für Hornhecht  ).

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## mickeyfinn (17. September 2006)

*AW: Einsatzgebiet Zweihandruten*

Hallo Leute,

ersteinmal vielen Dank für die super ausführlichen Informationen !!!
Habe als Zweihandunbedarfter jetzt doch einen gewissen Einblick bekommen und zwischenzeitlich auch noch andere Meinungen gehört. Dabei konnte man heraushören, daß Zweihandfischen 'ne Menge Spaß macht jedoch für`s Mefoangeln an der Ostsee nicht unbedingt gravierende Vorteile bietet.
Werde erstmal meine olle Einhand-Loop weiterquälen, die Zweihandgeschichte aber nicht aus den Augen verlieren.

Grüße Mickeyfinn


----------



## Dietmar B. (17. September 2006)

*AW: Einsatzgebiet Zweihandruten*

Hi,

ich habe so das Gefühl, das einige Beiträge nur Geschriebenes aus irgendwelchen Katalogen wiedergeben und kein echtes Wissen dahinter steht. Schon seit über 10 Jahren hört und liest man immer wieder mal etwas von Zweihandruten und Meerforellenfischen im Meer oder auch im Fluß (auch auf andere Fische). Ich glaube Hans Steinfort war wohl einer der ersten, der das mal in einem Artikel geschrieben hat. Wenn ich soetwas höre oder lese, drängt sich mir immer der Verdacht auf, das die betreffenden Personen lieber mal an ihrer Wurftechnik feilen sollten und das Geld lieber für einen guten Wurfkursus ausgeben sollten. In der Regel sind diese Leute unfähig einen guten Doppelzug zustande zu bringen und somit auf leichte Art eine gute Weite zu erzielen. Wenn das Gerät passt, kann man so den ganzen Tag fischen. Dabei ist das Werfen mit einem Schußkopf wesentlich schwieriger als mit einer normalen Schnur. Nicht nur das das Timing besser sein muß, auch die Wurfebene muss stimmen. Wer also halbwegs mit der normalen Fliegenschnur klar kommt, ist nicht automatisch ein guter Schußkopfwerfer. Diesen Leuten fällt es dann leichter mit einer langen steifen Rute eine bessere Weite zu erreichen. Eine moderne schnelle Rute brauche ich nur nach vorne zu dreschen und der Schußkopf wird schon irgendwie fliegen. Hat schon fast etwas von Spinnfischen wenn man mit Schußköpfen von mehr als 20 Gramm auf diese Art wirft. Es macht auch keinen Spaß mit einer Zweihandrute den ganzen Tag eine Schnur einzustrippen. Für soetwas nehme ich lieber eine 10'-Einhandrute. Wozu also eine lange Zweihandrute von 12-15'? Wenn ich Kontrolle über die Schnur beim Fischen benötige um meine Chancen auf einen Biss zu verbessern. Dies ist jedoch nur im Fluß der Fall. In den meisten Fällen dürfte also ein Wurfkursus eher angebracht sein als der Kauf einer Zweihandrute.

Petri, Dietmar


----------



## htp55 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Einsatzgebiet Zweihandruten*



Dietmar B. schrieb:


> ...Ich glaube Hans Steinfort war wohl einer der ersten, der das mal in einem Artikel geschrieben hat. Wenn ich soetwas höre oder lese, drängt sich mir immer der Verdacht auf, das die betreffenden Personen lieber mal an ihrer Wurftechnik feilen sollten und das Geld lieber für einen guten Wurfkursus ausgeben sollten...



Für Hans Steinfort kommt der Wurfkurs zu spät, da er meines Wissens nach leider bereits verstorben ist.




Dietmar B. schrieb:


> ...Dabei ist das Werfen mit einem Schußkopf wesentlich schwieriger als mit einer normalen Schnur...
> 
> ...Eine moderne schnelle Rute brauche ich nur nach vorne zu dreschen und der Schußkopf wird schon irgendwie fliegen. Hat schon fast etwas von Spinnfischen wenn man mit Schußköpfen von mehr als 20 Gramm auf diese Art wirft...


Wat denn nu, ist die ST-Werferei schwierig oder so "leicht" wie's Spinnfischen ???



Dietmar B. schrieb:


> ...Es macht auch keinen Spaß mit einer Zweihandrute den ganzen Tag eine Schnur einzustrippen...



Da das Einstrippen der Leine bei 2-Handruten technisch und emotional ein komplett anderer Vorgang als bei Einhandruten ist, muß ich mich Dank der aufklärenden Worte von Dietmar B. zukünftig nie mehr fragen, warum mich am Ende eines 2-Hand-Angeltages (trotz ev. gefangener Fische) immer ein Gefühl der Lustlosigkeit und Leere überkam.
Danke. #h


----------



## drachel (18. September 2006)

*AW: Einsatzgebiet Zweihandruten*

Möchte was anmerken:

fische die ZH z.B. an Flußstrecken, wo es überhaupt keinen Rückraum zum Einhandfischen gibt und es mit dem Rollwurf auf ca. 30m bei mir auch nicht klappt. Leider!
Mit dem Underhandcast ist das fast ein Kinderspiel.
TL
Michael


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einsatzgebiet Zweihandruten*

D.h., dass du mit dem Unterhandwurf keinen Rückraum brauchst?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einsatzgebiet Zweihandruten*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> D.h., dass du mit dem Unterhandwurf keinen Rückraum brauchst?


Und das fragst Du 4 Jahre später?!? |kopfkrat


----------



## stichling-hunter (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einsatzgebiet Zweihandruten*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Und das fragst Du 4 Jahre später?!? |kopfkrat


Wenn es ihn halt interessiert? so what? #c


.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einsatzgebiet Zweihandruten*

Hat sich innerhalb der letzten Jahre etwas am Platzbedarf für Unterhandwürfe geändert? Wenn ja, was?


----------



## fischling (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einsatzgebiet Zweihandruten*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> D.h., dass du mit dem Unterhandwurf keinen Rückraum brauchst?



Ich antworte mal stellvertretend:

Der Bedarf an freiem Rückraum kann bei der Anwendung eines Switchcasts deutlch geringer sein als bei einem normalen Überkopfwurf. 
Und wird die "Ausholbewegung" zur Bildung des Schnurbogens mehr seitlich als direkt nach hinten ausgeführt, braucht man für den Unterhandwurf nur noch wenig Rückraum.

Und in den letzten 4 Jahren sind einige Rutenmodelle und Schusskopfprofile hinzugekommen, die das Werfen mit kurzen Zweihandruten noch interessanter gemacht haben.

Interessant sind nebenbei auch die damaligen Einlassungen von HRH, zitiert von Torsten, zu lesen, wenn man HRHs heutige Einstellung kennt. 

Zitat: "Was die Distanz betrifft, erfuhr ich kürzlich (unqualifizierte) Belehrung; der Zug am Rutenknauf sei mit dem Zug an der Schnur vergleichbar. Na, na lieber KS, dann zeig doch mal, wie weit Sie mit einer 10 Fuss Einhandrute im "Zweihandstil" werfen. Ziehen Sie doch kräftig am Rutenknauf, ist ja "vergleichbar" mit dem Zug an der Schnur, oder nicht?"

In seinen "Petri News" hatte HRH vorher schon geschrieben, dass sich ihm der Magen umdreht, wenn er liest, dass jemand eine kurze Zweihand benutzen würde.

Heute bewirbt er seine neue DVD FF 7 "Perfektes Fliegenwerfen" (http://www.hebeisen.ch/itemcard.php?itemno=33333) mit von einem Meisterschüler die Zweihandwurftechnik betreffenden neu entdeckten und entwickelten Erkenntnissen:

Sinngemäßes Zitat: "So wird z.B. die Schnurhand zur Knauf-Zughand umfunktioniert wenn sie beim Abschuss durch das Ziehen am Knauf als kurzer Hebel zur schnellen Übersetzung eingesetzt wird, um größere Wurfweiten zu erreichen. Die Knaufhand kann so aber auch bei den Leerwürfen die Rutenhand in der ganzen Rotationsphase entlasten, ganz gleich wie auch der Doppelzug die Rutenhand beim Einhandfliegenwerfen entlastet."

Auch Fliegenwurfgurus wissen anscheinend nicht im Voraus was sie in der Zukunft noch erfinden werden.

Fischling


----------



## Volk3r (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einsatzgebiet Zweihandruten*

Über Hebeisen kann man kontrovers denken, genauso wie über Feuerstein. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass es schon ganz schön einsam da oben, im Olymp des Fliegenfischens sein muss, und daher ständig "neue" Sachen "entwickelt / erfunden" werden, nur um sein Ansehen zu pflegen.
Egal. Das ist ein anderes Thema ...

Rückraum

Beim Spey-Cast benötigt man schon ordentlichen Rückraum, denn der relativ lange Schusskopf muss hinter der Rute idealer Weise ein D besser ein V bilden können. Weiterhin gilt das 180 Grad Gesetz: man kann nur in die Richtung effektiv und gut Werfen, zu der der Rückschwung eine 180 Grad Ebene bildet.

Weniger Rückraum braucht man beim Skagit Werfen. Hier sind die SKs sehr kurz (teilweise < 8m) und extra schwer. Dadurch benötigt man weniger Schnurlänge hinter Rute, bei gleicher Masse.

Wie auch immer: an der Physik kommt absolut niemand vorbei (zum Glück).


----------



## fischling (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einsatzgebiet Zweihandruten*



Volk3r schrieb:


> Beim Spey-Cast benötigt man schon ordentlichen Rückraum, denn der relativ lange Schusskopf muss hinter der Rute idealer Weise ein D besser ein V bilden können. Weiterhin gilt das 180 Grad Gesetz: man kann nur in die Richtung effektiv und gut Werfen, zu der der Rückschwung eine 180 Grad Ebene bildet.



Moin Volk3r,

vom Prinzip her hast Du weitgehend Recht, in der Praxis sind aber Abweichungen vom "180 Grad Gesetz" möglich und manchmal "zwingend" angebracht. 

Die Fliegenschnur wird nur im Idealfall aus einer geradlinig gestreckten Ausgangslage beschleunigt, deshalb spricht man auch nur von einer Ebene, innerhalb derer die Fliegenschnur meistens eine bogenförmige Linie beschreibt.

Beim Speycast geht es garnicht anders und der östereichische Wurfstil mit unten durch und oben drüber demonstriert das ebenfalls sehr gut. Und diese rückwärtige Ebene muß nicht senkrecht ausgerichtet sein, sondern weicht beim praktischen Fischen, z.B. bei flachen Würfen häufig davon ab. 

Der seitliche Speycast mit 45 bis 90 Grad Richtungsänderung läßt sich mit modernen ca. 10,5 Meter langen Schussköpfen wirklich ohne allzuviel Rückraum auszuführen. Das "180 Grad Gesetz" gilt hier nicht mehr, die Fliegenschnur ist auch nicht mehr an eine Ebene gebunden, sie "schraubt" sich buchstäblich durch den Raum.

FISCHLING


----------



## Volk3r (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einsatzgebiet Zweihandruten*

Richtig, trotzdem kann die Rute nur optimal ihre Kraft einsetzen, wenn die Beschleunigung in Richtung des Ziels erfolgt und die Schnur dabei geradlinig beschleunigt wird. Die "Helikopter"-Würfe, d.h. Richtungsänderung beim Wurf, kenne ich auch, man merkt aber deutlich, das Energie verloren geht. Richtig Platz sparen kann man aber auch nicht, denn die Schnur benötigt Platz für den Richtungswechsel. Optimale Würfe mit einer Wand in 4m Abstand im Rücken, gelingen nur mit ultra kurzen SKs. Ansonsten fehlt der Platz für die Schnur.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einsatzgebiet Zweihandruten*

Hi,
neulich kam im Gespräch die Frage auf, warum bei der Salzwasserfischerei auf Permit, Trevally, Tarpon ein Einhandoutfit 9' Klasse 9,10,11,12 die Regel ist und keine Zweihand hergenommen wird.
Hat da jemand eine Erklärung dafür?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einsatzgebiet Zweihandruten*

1. Keine Strömung
2. Einstrippen macht keinen Spaß


----------



## fischling (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einsatzgebiet Zweihandruten*



Volk3r schrieb:


> ...... trotzdem kann die Rute nur optimal ihre Kraft einsetzen, wenn die Beschleunigung in Richtung des Ziels erfolgt und die Schnur dabei geradlinig beschleunigt wird. ........ Richtig Platz sparen kann man aber auch nicht, denn die Schnur benötigt Platz für den Richtungswechsel. Optimale Würfe mit einer Wand in 4m Abstand im Rücken, gelingen nur mit ultra kurzen SKs. Ansonsten fehlt der Platz für die Schnur.


Moin Volk3r,

ich habe es mal ausprobiert, die von Dir vorgegeben 4 Meter Platz im Rücken sind großzügig bemessen. Benutzt habe ich meine normalen Schussköpfe, die ohne Vorfach alle etwa 10,5 m lang sind. Die von mir verwendeten Vorfächer sind meistens zwischen 2 und 4 m lang, die Spitzenlänge beeinflußt aber hauptsächlich nur das Abrollen der Schnur und spielt beim Platzbedarf eine untergeordnete Rolle.

Holt man den Schusskopf aus der Auswurfrichtung ein (90 Grad zur Wand) wird es für einen ordentlichen Wurf schon eng, viel Runningline schießt da nicht. Holt man die Schur aus schräger Richtung, z.B. 45 Grad zur Wand ein, geht es schon deutlich besser. Liegt die Leine vor dem Rückwurf parallel zur Wand auf dem Wasser, ist der Wurf kein Problem mehr, das ist beim Lachs- oder Flussfichen alltäglicher Gebrauch.

Es gibt da auch keinen Unterschied zwischen Einhand- und Zweihandruten, mit längerem Gerät und speziellen Schussköpfen wird die Ausführung von Switcasts nur einfacher. Und benutzt man bei Einhändern den Schnurzug und bei Zweihändern die neu erfundene Technik des "Knaufzugs" wird die notwendige Ausholbewegung nach hinten deutlich geringer ausfallen und weniger Rückraum ist notwendig.

Anmerkung: Die von HRH neu entwickelte Technik des "Knaufzugs" wird seit ca. 30 Jahren von Göran Anderson publik gemacht, bekannt ist diese Technik als Unterhandwurf oder Underhandcast. G.A. benannte es so, weil bei diesem Wurfstil die Rutenbiegung wesentlich durch das Ziehen am unteren Griffteil (mit der unteren Hand) bewirkt wird, vergleichbar dem Doppelzug bei Einhandruten.

FISCHLING


----------



## Thomas E. (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einsatzgebiet Zweihandruten*

Hallo Fischling,

auch Hugh Falkus verwendete schon die Bezeichnung "Underhandcast" !

Da die meisten Engländer und Schotten gern den oberen Arm sehr einsetzen, würde ich vermuten, das die Bezeichnung eher gewählt wurde, weil die Schnur beim Rückwurf "unterhand" zurückfliegt.

Ansonsten wieder mal ein interessanter Thread, ja man könnte noch viel dazu  schreiben...

Gruß
Thomas


----------

